# Aggression/dominance... my dog's story.



## ccpoisonivy (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi. I have a 5 yo GSD who I have known of since she was a puppy, but took her in as a rescue when she was 18 mos. 

She was abused as a puppy - her house was broken into and she was attacked (kicked) and hurt, her neighbor's kids poked at her with sticks while she was tied up outside the house, and she was abandoned to a "friend" of the owner who tied her up for 4 months of her life and just fed and watered her. She didn't realize her size for a long time because she was treated as a puppy and grew a lot while she was ignored. She has an aversion to anyone who isn't white because of the previous abuse. She acts aggressive (growling, barking, pulling her lead) when anyone of color (asian, black, mexican, very tan white person... you get the picture) comes within 10 ft of me. 

She fended off a would-be mugger not long after I adopted her. She is very defensive when we walk now and hasn't relaxed in 3 years.

After that she was stolen from me and I found her after 10 weeks (THANK GOD FOR MICROCHIPS). I found out she was stolen by an Army Military Police officer who was teaching her to dogfight and that popular fighting style using the foam arms... I don't remember what it is called. He was part of a ring of people who were training dogs to fight and shipping them off to new owners using military families who needed extra cash. They pretended to be the dogs owners, gave them to their new owners and never had to have any "real" contact with the now-vicious dogs. 

She wasn't ever the same happy-go-lucky dog after that. She was wary of everything. My mom babysat her for a weekend and her house was broken into - the man walked in through the front door and was chased right back out by my GSD. 

She could have saved my mother's life, but now she is really wary. I like that word because she just bristles at everything. She has snapped at the Schwann's man who put his arm around me to say goodbye when I moved. She is very dominant of other dogs - reciently I have seen massive improvement by asking my neighbors to walk their dogs in a pack with her and moving her gradually into the midst of all of them. This gives me hope she can be socialized even at this later age.

She does not try to dominate me - she does test my limits once in a while, but I've learned what to watch for. The bumping while we are walking (herding), trying to go in front of me and lead, staring at me (I stare her down and make her submit), and other small things. She has never bit me or snapped at me. She does mouth a bit, but it is affection and she stops when I tell her to. 

As a single person dog, she is great. My issue is that I have moved to the city and I am afraid she is going to seriously hurt someone. I had a drunken man fall on his knees and throw his arms around her neck out of nowhere. I was shocked! He slurred "I love puppies!" and kept hugging my snarling dog. Thankfully I told her "easy" and she didn't bite him. 

I am surrounded by people like this all the time. Do I give her to my mom (country house, few people) or do I try to acclimate her to city life? She has snapped at people before, but she could have easily bitten them and didn't. Just snapped the air. 

I am open to any suggestions and comments. I LOVE my girl and I have tried to provide her with the best home possible. Oh, I shoudl say she is good with my other dog, but none others.

Thanks!


----------



## ccpoisonivy (Aug 7, 2010)

Also, before you say see a behaviorlist (spelling), I have. He said that her prarie drive had been trained out of her, so she doesn't respond in the normal ways other dogs do. She doesn't want to play with the toy or pull the rope. I've only gotten her to fetch by giving her treats when she brings the toy back to me or by making it a comptetition between her and Spirit. He said she could be a very dangerous dog in the wrong environment and I have taken all his advice to re-train her. Sometimes when we are playing she'll still revert to her training and try to latch onto my forearm (lightly, never leaving bruises or breaking the skin). He said she'll probably do this forever and to give a correction, just stop playing at that point, give no affection (reinforcement), and go for a walk instead to burn energy. Everything he told me has worked wonders, so I am really looking for advice on getting her socialized with people and other dogs, but in a safe way. I also refuse to take either of my dogs to a dog park.

Thanks again!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds like the poor girl has had a very rough life. I suggest you find a behaviorist and work with them. Do your best to protect her so that she isn't stuck in situations where she feels the need to defend herself. Until you can make improvements on her behavior I would muzzle her on walks or exercise her where you can do so privately.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I type slow and just saw your 2nd post, I would find a different behaviorist.


----------



## ccpoisonivy (Aug 7, 2010)

I have worked with a behaviorist and have followed what they have said. She has improved greatly since then. The issue is that we live in the city and there is no area where I can exercise her privately. She will wear a muzzle and still act the same way. I am looking for any advice on how to socialize her. The person I worked with suggested I socialize her with people who know her situation, and she gets to know them then "accepts" them, and still acts that way toward strangers. 

Dogs have been great... we are making some great steps forward with other dogs. She played with my neighbor's Chihuaua puppy today! Tiny little thing licking her muzzle... I could have cried.


----------



## ccpoisonivy (Aug 7, 2010)

I type slow too... Everything he has said has worked, so I am not bad mouthing him. He has been a savior to my dog and I. Just looking for any other advice to add to it. I may go for a consult with a different person though. Thanks!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't know if prey drive can be completely driven out of a dog. Maybe an expert can chime in on that. 

When she sees a stranger and barks/growls/etc what do you do? How fast does she recover from a situation like that?


----------



## ccpoisonivy (Aug 7, 2010)

LOL, I said Prarie drive, not prey drive. OOPS...

Until I correct her either with a slight jerk of the lead or nudging her. Usually words alone won't stop her unless we are inside. She reacts to me stopping her, but she'll bark and/or growl the entire time she is within visual contact and then continue to stare at the spot they disappeared for a few minutes after they are gone. and they can be talking on the cell and ignoring us completely.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay maybe I'm confused but you live in a place where drunk people hang on your pup? Sounds like your dog has been through a lot and needs a home with an experienced trainer and someone who can devote a lot of time to re-socializing the pup. You definitely need an experienced person to work with this dog before something bad happens! Look for private trainers in your area ASAP!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL, I said Prarie drive, not prey drive. OOPS... - haha not a big deal, knew what you meant 

Until I correct her either with a slight jerk of the lead or nudging her. Usually words alone won't stop her unless we are inside. She reacts to me stopping her, but she'll bark and/or growl the entire time she is within visual contact and then continue to stare at the spot they disappeared for a few minutes after they are gone. and they can be talking on the cell and ignoring us completely. I would not give a correction. I would redirect and do OB or a simple trick she knows to put her in a more relaxed state.

Watch her body language and try to figure out when she's going to react to something. Once they are over their threshold its next to impossible to get focus back. If you can catch her before she starts barking and redirect to some super high value treats and do some OB or tricks where she is focused on you while people walk by that will be a positive step. If there is a situation you know she'll react to then stop and only move forward when she's calm. If she starts to bark then turn and walk away. Take baby steps.


----------



## ccpoisonivy (Aug 7, 2010)

I live in an area where there are bars and nice outdoor bistros, etc who do not monitor the amount of wine their patrons consume. It is a VERY popular area of St. Louis, known for being pet friendly. I walk her here in a "heel" command and she does great (staying in a heel, still growls sometimes). A drunk guy turned the corner and very quickly fell down to hug my dog. I had no time to get away from him before he was within biting distance acting stupid. I come across this all the time as we walk. People thinking they can just pet my dog... I don't know what to do about that other than walk her in a muzzle. I also have an unfenced yard that has a sidewalk on one side, and that is where most of her snarling, growling, etc happens. She's usually ok on walks. 

I may not be an "experienced trainer", but I was told to put her down by two different behaviorists and a vet. I re-trained her, loved her, gave her stability and she has not bitten anyone, lives with my dog fine, and lived with three cats for two years and played with them. I read you say that I "definitely need an experienced person to work with this dog before something bad happens! Look for private trainers in your area ASAP!!!" I'm sorry if I wasn't clear in saying I have worked with a WONDERFUL behaviorist. I don't need a trainer. She is house broken, sits, speaks, lays down, shakes both paws, heels, fetches, jumps up... that is what a trainer does. I sought help when I knew I needed it. I am not giving her away. She'll end up back to square one and get put down over a misunderstanding. So, just so I'm clear, giving her away is NOT an OPTION. Ever. My mom & brother know her and have worked with her. The only reason I'd consider letting her live with them is the country living factor. 

I also should have said that she will bark and/or growl the entire time she is within visual contact and then continue to stare at the spot they disappeared for a few minutes after they are gone if I do NOT give a slight correction. Once I break her focus on the people (using the Ceaser "Shhhhtt!!" with a small tug or touch) she sits pretty at my side and will just watch with mild interest (keeping tabs, but able to look at other things). 

She has been through so so so much. I appreciate all the posts and I'm sorry for writing books. I guess I feel that we have hit a plateau, and I am going to take the advice and seek a second view. Hopefully they won't tell me to put her down. That's also not an option. She's never done anything to deserve that.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

If one tells you to put her down find another one. One of the dogs Michael Vick faught is now a therapy dog. There is hope for your dog, especially since she doesn't sound like a ticking time bomb. Sounds like she has known triggers that you can be diligent and work on. I would still muzzle to be on the safe side. With her history, one bite to a stupid moron will cost her her life.

Hopefully someone can recommend a good behaviorist in the morning. I think Samba is from MO so hopefully can make a recommendation.


----------



## ccpoisonivy (Aug 7, 2010)

I will muzzle her... I hate to do it since watching her body language and warning people who want to pet her that she isn't always friendly allows me to walk her without one. Guess a small discomfort is better than her being put down because of an idiot. 

She was a ticking time bomb. She would go red zone and crazy... I haven't seen that in a VERY long time now. She isn't a bad girl... just had some crazy stuff happen to her. I've learned her "tells" and can correct her on walks. I can have her sit and allow an unafraid person who doesn't care that she can be unfriendly approach in a calm manner to pet her. She is even improving with other dogs. I just wanted some new ideas and maybe hear from someone else who has had a rescue who experienced the same things I am. 

Thank you so much for your posts and advice. I deeply appreciate it.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Can you find a dog training club with lots of dog savvy people that will help you with this? I think that dog people that understand what you are going through (such as the people on this board) would be the best to help you work this out because they will not be fearful of her. 

In her case, you shouldn't be trying to socialize her to play with other dogs and be happy about strangers greeting her. You should be socializing her so that she is indifferent to other dogs and people when in public.

Just walking her through the streets in general is great socialization for her. She doesn't need to actually meet people and other dogs in order to be socialized. Just being out and about among them will do it. She will see everyday that there are lots of dogs and people that walk right by her and ignore her so they are not all threatening her and she doesn't need to be defensive. The best socialization is to show her what normal people are like. Treat her constantly when she is calmed and relaxed while walking the streets. 

Maybe get a large collar or vest that says IN TRAINING, DO NOT PET. I am in no way suggesting that you make her look like a service dog or abuse it but it will help to keep most people from coming up to her. You will need to train yourself as well to be super alert to your surroundings and be prepared to body block andy drunkards that try to approach. It's something that us who have had reactive dogs all have to learn - to watch for anything that could potentially set them off and avoid it or use it as an opportunity to train.

I don't think giving her away is the right thing for her. You two have a bond and she has been through enough. Obviously I don't know you but think you have a good head on your shoulders by reading your posts and think you are perfectly capable of helping her to be a balances and happy dog. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

No real advice but a big congrats for the great way you are treating and caring for your dog!

Sounds like you are doing a great job (and your dog certainly sounds like you are making progress. Keep up the great job!


----------

